# Ejecutar macro de forma automática



## Osasas54 (Sep 24, 2002)

Alguien sabe como hacer que una macro se ejecute automáticamente al abrir un libro?, y si se puede hacer también (ejecutar otra) al salir del libro?

Saludos,

Oscar


----------



## t4373125 (Sep 24, 2002)

Para ejecutar macros al abrir y cerrar un libro, tienes que poner el codigo entre:

Private Sub Workbook_Open()

End Sub


y entre:

Private Sub Workbook_BeforeClose(Cancel As Boolean)

End Sub

respectivamente.

Para encontrar esto tienes que ir al editor de Visual Basic y hacer doble clic en ThisWorkbook (situado a la izquierda, en la ventana Proyecto)
Luego tienes que escojer Workbook en la lista desplegable de arriba. En el otro desplegable estan todos los eventos.

si quieres, en lugar de poner todo el codigo, puedes poner el nombre de la macro. Ejemplo:
Private Sub Workbook_Open()
Macro1
End Sub


Ya esta, esto ejecutara la Macro1 al abrir el libro

Saludos.


----------

